# Active noise cancelling headphones for the workshop (grinder)?



## Matus

Hi,

I would like to ask whether someone around here has experience with using ACN headphones when using power tools like grinder or disc sander (I have an industrial vacuum cleaner running in the background when grinding) . I would like to bring some music down to the workshop and at the same time suppress the noise.

I am thinking to buy something along the lines like AKG N60NC, Bose QC25 (or even QC35, though those are a bit pricey) or ATH-ANC70 or similar.

Thanks


----------



## Nemo

I've used them (Bose QC3 IIRC- they are on ear) with a pretty loud vacuum cleaner and on the tractor. Certainly make a big difference but don't eliminare all noise. I'd go for an over ear one next time. I think the QC25s got a pretty good rap last time I checked (about a year ago).


----------



## gaijin

For this use (and depending on the noise level of your vacuum), I'd consider skipping the consumer brands and go for real hearing protection from 3M / Peltor or something similar with bluetooth built in. 

The "Peltor WS Alert XP" is comparable to the Bose stuff pricewise in my neck of the woods, and much more suited for really killing noise. But for some reason, this exact model seem more expensive on Amazon.de than here in Sweden. Strange. 

"Peltor 3M WS SportTac" is a bit lighter and cheaper.


----------



## JaVa

If you do decide to go with the consumer brands, The Bose QC over ears are the best in the business, best noise cancelation technology, super comfy and good sound quality. One of my best friends used to be rep for Bose here. He swears by the QC headphones still to this day. For further info just check the wirecutter reviews. 

One option could also be custom molded earplugs with speakers in them. They'll isolate noise the best and fit is guaranteed. 

Or just go with regular noise isolation in ear headphones. Wirecutter could be your friend trying to find something fitting.


----------



## gaijin

I use the Bose QuietComfort 20 in ear headphones for day to day use, like music in the office and podcasting when walking. Sounds pretty good (although a little bass heavy for classical music or quiet jazz in my ears), and they are way better on cancelling noise than the Audio Technica ATH-ANC33iS that I used before. For workshop use I would opt for the Peltors above. 

Then I'm a bit sensitive to noise, after extensive ear abuse in my youth (rock music).


----------



## daveb

I use the Bose over ear for plane rides and quiet listening. For that application there great.

But they've not got the noise suppression for industrial applications (military aircraft) and are not robust for it.


----------



## JBroida

for what its worth, i use CIEM's to block sound and listen to music... they work pretty damn well. I can suggest some brands i like if you're interested.


----------



## Matus

Those are some great answers, thanks. I will check out the wirecutter webpage.

Jon, that would be great, I am curios about the CIEM option.


----------



## JBroida

Matus said:


> Those are some great answers, thanks. I will check out the wirecutter webpage.
> 
> Jon, that would be great, I am curious about the CIEM option.



check these out: https://thecustomart.com/music-one/

just be aware that these can get really crazy really fast... I have a few different ones now.s

But because they are molded to your ear, they block sound very effectively and sound great with music, so it's a win-win in my book.

*these are the ones i really want, but cant afford right now: http://www.spiralear.com/en/products/se5-ultimate/index.html


----------



## panda

http://www.etymotic.com/consumer/earphones/mk5.html

the ER4 series sound phenominal, but when you have all that noise going around what's the point? youre not going to notice the difference, especially not while working.


----------



## bkultra

I use a set a sure se530s but there are many great options.


----------



## Matus

Thanks you all. So far the Etymotic hf5 looks really good, the Shure 215 would be a close second (within the budget I plan to invest - say up to about 200/$). I realised that in-ears headphones would be easier to combine with the full face mask I wear when grinding.

Custom Art music one could also be an option, but I need to read more about them.


----------



## JBroida

i would get them in acrylic if you're going to be in the workshop with them mostly... they sound much better than the shure and etymotic having tried all of them. They also isolate sound better when you have a good fit (based on your audiologists work).


----------



## Kippington

panda said:


> when you have all that noise going around what's the point? youre not going to notice the difference, especially not while working.


This is true.

Here is a super cheap and effective option:
Buy some budget in-ears (something like Sony MDR-EX15LP) and wear standard ear-muff hearing protection over that. 








The muffs knock out about 90% of the outside noise, and the in-ears remove a further 50% or so of whats left. Music goes straight into your ears.


----------



## PolishAvenger

I'm not comfortable with the idea of music being directly piped into my ears when I grind. With my muffs I can still hear the subtle "tick..tick" of an abrasive belt as it starts to separate at the joint, and I have time to get myself AND my work out of the way before it scares the hell out of me mid-grind. Don't get me wrong....love my Vegas and Polks crankin' tunes, but in the background only. YMMV.
-Mark


----------



## Kippington

PolishAvenger said:


> ...abrasive belt as it starts to separate at the joint...



Is this normal? I'm pretty sure this is not normal.


----------



## PolishAvenger

When a belt breaks, it breaks at the joint, it's weakest point. To be honest, if you don't cycle through belts consistently, or store them in temperature and humidity controlled environments, this happens much more often. Since I'm just a hobby guy, it probably happens to me more often than most. I've had at least 15 instances in the last 10 years. Name brand, quality belts....not throwaways. There are more than a few pros who make sure to grind with a baseball cap on, so if/when it happens the belt smacks the bill instead of a forehead. Sometimes you have 30 seconds....sometimes you get 2 seconds.

My uncle quit grinding blades, and I "inherited" about 60 mixed-grit belts....I now have a LOT of hand-sanding stock after having belt after belt separate at speed.
-Mark


----------



## JBroida

only had it happen once, but it sucks when it does


----------



## Matus

OK, Jon is officially responsible for me going down yet another rabbit hole. I just ordered these (simuilated view from the configurator, not an actual photograph, the colors are more subtle in real life). I should have them in a couple of weeks.

View attachment 34773


----------



## JBroida

Matus said:


> OK, Jon is officially responsible for me going down yet another rabbit hole. I just ordered these (simuilated view from the configurator, not an actual photograph, the colors are more subtle in real life). I should have them in a couple of weeks.
> 
> View attachment 34773



let me know what you think... i think you're gonna be very happy


----------



## Matus

JBroida said:


> let me know what you think... i think you're gonna be very happy



I do hope so, already the impressions were more expensive than the best headphones I ever bouht before  I am VERY excited about them.


----------



## BlancaAquino

Why don't you try searching out for some noise isolation earphones rather than headphones. More convenient to carry and more affordable too. A friend told me about his new noise isolation earphones, he bought recently which have the highest quality with noise cancellation added together with breathtaking sound and a function that lets you talk with disturbing your music listening. These earphones are also very easy to travel with because they are affordable. To know more about it go through this recommended site. You will get to wear what you are feeling recharged in and will be ready for anything.


----------



## mlau

I'm not sure about grinders, but I use different things around my woodworking tools:

These work:
-Sony MH1c-- used to be sleeper IEMs, but now expensive
-iBasso Tenores-- nicer than MH1c sonically, cheap/thin cable. 
--Peltor headphones with radio-- audio fidelity is meh, but good isolation
--Shot gun protection ear muffs.
--heeros, foam earplugs.

The shure musician plugs probably work too, but are uncomfortable for me.
Bose, Audiotechnica, etc other active cancellation won't work that great for loud machining noise--they're designed for subways and planes.


----------



## StonedEdge

You can get an ear specialist to make you IEM inserts from a mold of your inner ear for just about any make and model. Good sound isolation is all about the fit.


----------

